# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Vraag om hulp bij onderzoek HPV vaccinatie

## liekevdb

Beste allemaal, 

Ik ben een masterstudent communicatiewetenschappen aan de Radboud universiteit. Voor mijn thesis ben ik op zoek naar respondenten met een dochter. Het neemt maar enkele minuten in beslag. Uw deelname zou een grote hulp zijn. Het onderzoek kan worden afgenomen op deze link:

http://ru-faculteit-letteren.survey....0-a66513d1c3db

Alvast heel erg bedankt!

----------

